# ***OFFICIAL*** Pat Barry vs. Joey Beltran Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Please direct all threads/conversation regarding this fight into this thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Pat Barry via vicious kicks.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

To be honest, Beltran looked pretty terrible against Mitrione. Even though Barry lost to Cro Cop, he also dropped Cro Cop more than once and broke his hand and foot in that fight.

I see Barry demolishing Beltran.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yep Beltran will want to bang, shouldn't present Pat with any complications. Barry via head kick KO.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> To be honest, Beltran looked pretty terrible against Mitrione. Even though Barry lost to Cro Cop, he also dropped Cro Cop more than once and broke his hand and foot in that fight.
> 
> I see Barry demolishing Beltran.


He lost a 29-28 decision.

Barry gassed for no reason against a shot to shit fighter.

I'm actually taking Beltran here, Barry doesn't seem like he takes training seriously, and calling his ground game pathetic would be a litotes.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I agree, calling Barry's ground game bad would be too generous. The guy got schooled on the ground by a rocked Hague. If Beltran wants to come in with a great game plan, he will be looking to turn this into a ground battle. Hopefully Barry is training like he has something to prove.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I am taking Barry, he is an animal.


----------



## Ace70 (Jan 9, 2011)

Barry is pissed off that he's still taking shit for the CropCop fight. He's coming to fight angry and he's gonna punish Beltran.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Does anybody actually care about this fight? It has absolutely no relevance to anything whatsoever, neither of these fighters are well-rounded or all that talented IMO.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Barry via Leg Kicks.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Does anybody actually care about this fight? It has absolutely no relevance to anything whatsoever, neither of these fighters are well-rounded or all that talented IMO.


big deal if it doesn't have any real meaning to the HW division. Not every fight has to be a contender fight. I just wanna see Pat Berry fight! He's a fun dude with explosive kicks.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Does anybody actually care about this fight? It has absolutely no relevance to anything whatsoever, neither of these fighters are well-rounded or all that talented IMO.



Pat Barry looked more impressive vs Cro Cop than Mir or JDS did. :thumbsup:

If Barry hadn't broken his hand AND his foot he might have finished Cro Cop and been considered JDS lvl at heavyweight.

I would say he is talented -- for some reason things just haven't gone his way with injuries, etc.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

^^^^^ Yup.

Barry would have demolished Cro Cop had he not broken his hand and foot in the first.

Barry is grapple retarded and will most likley never be a contender, but hes fun as hell to watch.

Beltran will want to stand and trade, hes going to get mauled.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Considering that concussions cause memory loss I really hope Beltran writes down anything important he wants to remember before the fight.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm taking Barry by TKO.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Does anybody actually care about this fight? It has absolutely no relevance to anything whatsoever, neither of these fighters are well-rounded or all that talented IMO.


Shall we just not watch any fight unless it has title implications? A fight is a fight and this one will be awesome. Not to say the UFC keeps it's contenders in order anyway...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Does anybody actually care about this fight? It has absolutely no relevance to anything whatsoever, neither of these fighters are well-rounded or all that talented IMO.


Judging by the post, does anybody even care about what you have to say? Not every fight has to be for the contendership or title.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Does anybody actually care about this fight? It has absolutely no relevance to anything whatsoever, neither of these fighters are well-rounded or all that talented IMO.





Rauno said:


> *Judging by the post, does anybody even care about what you have to say? *


Owned! :thumbsup:

Barry should repeat his performance from the first round against Cro Cop. 
He will TKO Beltran!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm thinking Barry via head kick while Beltran tries to block what he thinks is a leg kick.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I'm thinking Barry via head kick while Beltran tries to block what he thinks is a leg kick.


That would be awesome! :thumb02:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Rauno said:


> That would be awesome! :thumb02:


That's why I called it. I realized it's much more fun to predict awesome stuff.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Trix said:


> Pat Barry looked more impressive vs Cro Cop than Mir or JDS did. :thumbsup:
> 
> If Barry hadn't broken his hand AND his foot he might have finished Cro Cop and been considered JDS lvl at heavyweight.
> 
> I would say he is talented -- for some reason things just haven't gone his way with injuries, etc.




So looking okay in one round of a fight he lost puts him at the same level as JDS? :confused05:


Pat Barry is like 2-2 in the UFC with no big wins.


----------



## math2tor (Dec 17, 2008)

Barry is just too one dimensional. I got Beltran.

Here is a breakdown.
http://topmmanews.com/2011/01/18/ufc-fight-for-the-troops-2-breakdown/


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

math2tor said:


> Barry is just too one dimensional. I got Beltran.
> 
> Here is a breakdown.
> http://topmmanews.com/2011/01/18/ufc-fight-for-the-troops-2-breakdown/


Can you point me to some footage of Beltran attempting a takedown... ever? Serious inquiry, not being sarcastic.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

SigFig said:


> Can you point me to some footage of Beltran attempting a takedown... ever? Serious inquiry, not being sarcastic.


Erm, the first round of the Mitrione fight.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Erm, the first round of the Mitrione fight.


Thx. I was travelling so didn't see that event; but from his fights with Rolles and Hague, certainly didn't recall Beltran being very multi-dimensional himself...


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I'm thinking Barry via head kick while Beltran tries to block what he thinks is a leg kick.


Ah, the old Bas Rutten "Point and Destroy." That'd be lovely to see.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

... man that's a terrible photo of Beltran lmao Anyway hopefully Pat Barry gets a spectacular KO.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> ... man that's a terrible photo of Beltran lmao Anyway hopefully Pat Barry gets a spectacular KO.


You are not going to be disappointed my friend.

While waiting for his fight, let us watch this this fight and hope to see the same performance:


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm gonna go with Beltran for the upset here. Obviusly if he keeps it standing he's gonna get blasted by leg kicks the whole fight, but i think Beltran will take Barry down and GnP him for a TKO win.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

mattandbenny said:


> I'm gonna go with Beltran for the upset here. Obviusly if he keeps it standing he's gonna get blasted by leg kicks the whole fight, but i think Beltran will take Barry down and GnP him for a TKO win.


I thiink thins will happen, unless Beltran is really really stupid. If he cant keep Mitrione down/take him down though maybe he cant get Barry down?


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Rauno said:


> You are not going to be disappointed my friend.
> 
> While waiting for his fight, let us watch this this fight and hope to see the same performance:


That was a weird fight. Of course Barry is a way better striker than Goodridge, so that doesn't confuse me. Although, Goodridge didn't throw a single punch. Even when he looked a little angry like he was going to explode, he would charge at Barry and then right as he approached him, he'd instantly cover up before Barry even got a few punches or kicks going.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

pipe said:


> I thiink thins will happen, unless Beltran is really really stupid. If he cant keep Mitrione down/take him down though maybe he cant get Barry down?


Mitrione is a lot bigger than Barry though, i think Beltran could comfortably get him down.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

mattandbenny said:


> Mitrione is a lot bigger than Barry though, i think Beltran could comfortably get him down.


Barry weighs 10 more lbs than Beltran.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

So excited for this fight. If charisma won fights Pat Barry would be p4p champ.

Now lets hope leg kicks win fights!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

This is such a fun fight, all fights with Pat Barry involved are, love watching the dude. This card might not look amazing on paper, but all these fights are going to be seriously entertaining. War Barry!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Finally we are under way.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Suprised so many people have Barry here. He has no ground game at all.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Damn you Beltran, just stand in front of Pat and let him kick you in the face FFS.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Comm'on Barry!!!

Kicks kicks kicks!!!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Stay away from Pat's nuts!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Will Beltran win yet another ugly fight?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

What a boring round!!!

Barry looked extremely uninterested in fighting!

Strange!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

limba said:


> What a boring round!!!
> 
> Barry looked extremely uninterested in fighting!
> 
> Strange!


Wasn't Barry that wasn't interested in fighting, it was Beltran. Pretty hard for Barry to pepper strikes when Beltran's staying so far on the outside and then immediately clinching when he moves inside. Hopefully Pat'll start to close the distance more effectively himself in this round.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Lol at Yamasaki yelling:

"ENOOOOUUGH!"


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Is it just me or does Barry look kind of gassed?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Beltran is so funny.

His perpetual overachieving is just fun to watch.

I think he can pull this off in the last round.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Barry could chop him down with a couple more kicks to Beltran's left leg. Or throw a head kick after a couple leg kicks, that would be ah awesome.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Barry looked kinda off in the last 10 seconds of the round. And how much can Beltran's leftleg take the heat?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

More leg kicks in the final round and then some killer instinct please Mr Barry.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I like the fact that Barry wants to put on a show for the fans, but he isn't fighting too smart!

He should continue with those leg kicks until Beltran is hurt, than he can put on a show!


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Come on Barry, pour it on. This fight looks like its being broadcast in slow mo.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm about done with barry.


GET OUT OF HIS GUARD YOU DUMBASS!!!!!


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

looks like pat may get his walking papers after this 1


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Head kick to that eye! :confused05:


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

guess barry wasn't lieing when he said he just wanted it over with the other day, doesnt seem too fussed does he.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh, this is not good.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Legs kicks on the ground, OUCH!


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

i may have spoken too soon....


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

That leg kick after the unintentional poke to the eye on replay looked beautiful, the whip of the leg is just unreal from Barry. I would not want to take any of those leg kicks, brutal power.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm just dismayed by Barry's lack of competitive spirit. 

I just don't understand his obsession with "making friends" in the middle of his fights. 

Maybe he should do some color commentary or do some standup with Joe Rogan. 

There is so much wasted talent there.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

I have that 29-28 Beltran


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Pat Barry almost had it. One round more and he'd have finished him.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

SD to someone? not sure how to call that.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Joey Beltran is my favourite fighter forever. I don't care. He's competetive in every fight despite having not a single skill. He's the real life Rocky Balboa. 

Even if he gets cut I will follow him back to the regional circuit.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

29-28 Barry. Very close though.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Kickkkkk, Barry. What's wrong with you!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Barry tried to look like a smart fighter. He kinda failed.

Too many high kick attempts. 

Guess he needed the KOTN money?!

He could have easily finished Beltran in the 3rd.

He should have done it, instead of trying to be spectacular.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Joey Beltran is my favourite fighter forever. I don't care. He's competetive in every fight despite having not a single skill. He's the real life Rocky Balboa.
> 
> Even if he gets cuts I will follow him back to the regional circuit.


Mexican version of Fujita TBH, only a matter of time until someone knees his skull into the oblivion like Alastair did to Fujita.

As much as it pains me to say it, 29-28 Beltran. Just not enough killer instinct from Pat in the 2nd. Mauled Beltran's leg, but not early enough for it to end the fight. Would love it if he scraped a win, but I'd probably have to give it to Beltran.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I thought Beltran was winning that fight before the poke.

He got jobbed IMO. He took a full blast kick while prone on top of it.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

What? Did Beltran really think he won? And we have an interview from the very emotional Pat Barry.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I thought beltran won. although my stream kept cutting out every now and then.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

30-27 Barry? Can't say I agree with that, even being a massive Barry fan. Meh, can't say I can complain though, a W for HD. Just hope they manage to find another striker to stick him in with, don't really wanna see Pat grapplefucked by someone like Jon Madsen.

"Matt Mitrione, you're fired" LOL. Awesome.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

This was not an intelligent fight at all for Pat Barry. He absolutely lacks the finishing instinct of a true fighter. He's just too friggin' nice, unfortunately. 



limba said:


> Barry tried to look like a smart fighter. He kinda failed.
> 
> Too many high kick attempts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spic_D (Jan 2, 2011)

guy incognito said:


> I thought beltran won.


Same here.... Barry was more entretaining, but i think Beltran won.


----------



## feelgood (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm a huge Barry fan and was happy that he won, but I also scored Beltran winning. Round 2 could've gone either way, but 30-27 was kind of a robbery for Beltran.

It's a shame none of the troops got "Mitrione, you're fired".

...Barry vs. Carwin next?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Beltran edged out round 1, with the pushing into the cage plan working. Barry big in round 2, and he won the last half of round 3. With the damage I'd have to give him round 3 too, and the 29-28 win. that's all imo, though, you know.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Danm2501 said:


> Mexican version of Fujita TBH, only a matter of time until someone knees his skull into the oblivion like Alastair did to Fujita.
> 
> As much as it pains me to say it, 29-28 Beltran. Just not enough killer instinct from Pat in the 2nd. Mauled Beltran's leg, but not early enough for it to end the fight. Would love it if he scraped a win, but I'd probably have to give it to Beltran.


Even that would be lessening the ability of Fujita. :laugh:

Fujita could actually wrestle, pretty damn good in fact.

Beltran can't take Pat freakin Barry down, is a blue belt in BJJ(and a low level one at that), doesn't know the definition of punching technique, and takes strikes like a punching bag yet the man is 2-2 in the biggest organization in the world. I mean, even on the regional circuit, the man dropped two fights to Tony freakin Lopez. It's hilarious and incredibly charming to see this man fight his ass off against vastly superior fighters in terms of skills, athleticism and size and this guy give them absolute hell, or even beat them with nothing more than good conditioning, an iron chin, clubbing punching power and an unbreakable will..

WAR JOEY BELTRAN!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> I thought beltran won. although my stream kept cutting out every now and then.


I had it 29-28 Barry, but he won the last round in a clear fashion...and that always leaves a good impression on the judges.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Even that would be lessening the ability of Fujita. :laugh:
> 
> Fujita could actually wrestle, pretty damn good in fact.
> 
> ...


You mean the same unbreakable will that laid motionless on the mat after the bell?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Spic_D said:


> Same here.... Barry was more entretaining, but i think Beltran won.


I don't see how Beltran won. He pressed HD against the fence one time per round, didn't do much spectacular in there and got the fight restarted where he was schooled for the rest of 4 minutes in the round. Pat Barry clearly took this one.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Intermission said:


> You mean the same unbreakable will that laid motionless on the mat after the bell?


Last I checked the fight was over. :confused05:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This main card needs a finish too happen. Most people not like us probably didn't see the facebook prelims with Edwards and Johnson. The FW strikers coming up will save the day though.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Most dudes would have been laying on the mat long before the final bell after being on the end of that beating. Some of those leg kicks and head kicks were brutal.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Mirage445 said:


> Barry via Leg Kicks.


:thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I really wanted Barry to win, but that was ridiculous. Beltran clearly won that fight. I guess it was the fact that Beltran was crippled by the leg kicks in the end.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Don't see how Barry won that fight. He only won the third.

Not that I mind, got some major cash out of that.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Barry won, but just about. Nasty leg kicks but I was unimpressed with his intelligence and lack of killer instinct. Barry could have finished that fight a lot earlier had he let go imo.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I scored it 29-28 for Barry. But I noticed Barry did not seem his normal self. He seemed scared to throw his punches. And he could have finished the fight in the 3rd. He definately needs to get that killer instinct.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Suprised so many people have Barry here. He has no ground game at all.


And what ground game did Beltran come in with? 

Pretty disappointed in Barry's performance tonight...and most nights.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> And what ground game did Beltran come in with?
> 
> Pretty disappointed in Barry's performance tonight...and most nights.


I thought'd he be able to get him down. Barry's TDD is pretty weak most of the time.

Guess not though.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I think Barry's lack of killer instinct may have to do with the fact that he's like a fish out of water when he gets on the ground.

Hopefully he'll keep focusing on his ground game so he's not so worried about taken down.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

what are you guys talking about...lack of killer instinct? those leg kicks were meant to kill...and he would have gotten away with it too since attempted murder is above the kneecap. if it wasn't for those meddling kids and their dog, beltran would be done


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Yeah, I suppose you're right....

Also seemed to have forgot how many Head Kicks Barry landed...

Not many would still be standing from a few of those, Beltran IS a zombie.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't see how anyone had Beltran winning that fight. Both the second and third rounds were big for Pat. First I had for Joey, but that's all.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Glad to see Barry showed some toughness and grit in this fight and still came out on top.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Intermission said:


> You mean the same unbreakable will that laid motionless on the mat after the bell?


Give Beltran some credit. Yes he lay in pain after the final bell for all of 4 seconds... but then, a clear look of "I'm not gonna lay here looking like a right c*unt" came over his face and he got right up, even though its obvious his left leg was pushing 11 on the pain-o-meter.

One of the best moments of the night if you ask me. Beltran rocks.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I loved that awkward moment when Pat Barry got into full mount, looked at his corner like - wtf is going on, then crept off mount and back to the feet lol


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

I gave the fight to Beltran *just* but at the same time, Barry did more damage and there's no way Beltran could've taken any more of those leg kicks.

Pat reminded me of Vera last night = Skilled and capable but never really putting it all together.


----------



## ThaiClinchKO (Sep 20, 2009)

With Pat Barry it's like you can't tell if he wants to hug his oppenent and take him to a picnic in the park _or_ if he really wants to smash his face in. He seems too nice of a guy sometimes and lacking killer instinct. 

I do however think he does have it in him but he needs to be pressured and provoked before he can release "the beast" from within.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Barry certainly won the fight but he looke awful. He should take a guy like Beltran apart standing but all Barry did was throw a big right leg to Beltrans lead leg and then stop and wait for Beltran to fall down. Then he'd throw a big left leg head kick and stop and wait for Beltran to fall down. Then seem surprised when Beltran wouldn't go down.

No real use of combinations or footwork to take him apart just look for the big shot. That won't work against the vast majority of guys in the UFC, it barely got him a win against Beltran. Barry isn't going to beat anyone remotely good fighting like that.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Barry wasn't kidding when he said he felt like destroying something. I'm willing to bet that Beltran's leg will look worse then Faber's when he wakes up tomorrow. Now as soon as Barry stops headhunting/leghunting he's gonna be able to actually beat good opponents. Let's hope he does.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

anderton46 said:


> I loved that awkward moment when Pat Barry got into full mount, looked at his corner like - wtf is going on, then crept off mount and back to the feet lol


I saw that too. When he was in full mount I was really hoping he would just start dropping bombs on Beltran. That would have finished the fight. He definately needs to feel comfortable enough to stay in the most dominate ground position.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Pat Barry's cardio is down rignt awful. Kind of went off him a bit after last nights performance and ridiculous over the top, dramatic speech after the fight.


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

lol barry looked so pissed when he beltran touched gloves after the groin shot.
i think barry would have finished the fight easily if he used that leg kick more, it was obviously hurting beltran alot then all of a sudden he just wasn't trying to throw it all that much.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Barry could have finished the fight in the 5th round. Easily.

I guess he wanted to put on a show for the soldiers.
He went for the high-kick KO too many times. Sure it could have been awesome if he got it.

He should have mixed it up more with the low kicks...over and over again and at one point he could have tricked Beltran and go for the high kick.

But, if i'm not mistaking almost all of his attempts on the high kick came with his left leg. And the low kicks came with the right leg.

Strange.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

I didn't see any of that with Beltran, at what point did you see him slapping hands and hugging him? He was mean mugging Beltran the whole fight, especially after the low blow against the cage. 

What I saw was a guy that was hesitant to throw punches. It was clear he was pulling back on them, and we didn't really see many of them at all. Pat said himself the hand he injured hasn't been truly tested in a fight and he'll probably be a little shy to throw it. 

That's what I saw last night.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

limba said:


> But, if i'm not mistaking almost all of his attempts on the high kick came with his left leg. And the low kicks came with the right leg.
> 
> Strange.


Yeah, I noticed that too. He was also barely throwing punches. Maybe he wasn't too confident in his hands and right foot after breaking them on Mirko's head, so he only threw leg kicks and that left high kick? I don't know, but it looked like something was bothering him during the whole fight.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

:laugh:"Pat Barry in a full mount, are you kidding me"


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Barry was not impressive , his hands looked terrible his kicks saved him , and the eye poke did have a bearing on the last part of the fight which stole him the round.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Does no one pay attention? The guy broke his hand BADLY and had a long recovery, who can blame him for being a little gunshy in the stand-up?


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Drogo said:


> Barry certainly won the fight but he looke awful. He should take a guy like Beltran apart standing but all Barry did was throw a big right leg to Beltrans lead leg and then stop and wait for Beltran to fall down. Then he'd throw a big left leg head kick and stop and wait for Beltran to fall down. Then seem surprised when Beltran wouldn't go down.
> 
> No real use of combinations or footwork to take him apart just look for the big shot. That won't work against the vast majority of guys in the UFC, it barely got him a win against Beltran. Barry isn't going to beat anyone remotely good fighting like that.


Perfectly stated -- saved me the trouble. Thanks! +rep


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Man they both looked horrible, I dont see any reason to debate who won when Barry got done with him Beltran couldn't even stand.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Man they both looked horrible, I dont see any reason to debate who won when Barry got done with him Beltran couldn't even stand.




That's not how MMA is judged. Barry lost two rounds, period.


One judge gave him the first round. How is that possible?


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

He didn't lose two rounds, period.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Pat looked pissed at the end of the fight when they were waiting for the decision, like borderline teary eyed pissed. What was up with that? I agree that the fight was a bit lack luster and I expected more from Barry in the general striking department, but he ended with fireworks. His low kicks are serious business.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> That's not how MMA is judged. Barry lost two rounds, period.
> 
> 
> One judge gave him the first round. How is that possible?


You dont think I know how MMA is judged? Come on now, effective striking is what the debate is about then? Id say his leg kicks were more effective than anything Joey threw and I think he did take that fight from a scoring perspective.

I have to be honest it was not a fight I was glued to the screen watching I just felt he did enough to win.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Going with you on this one Slapshot. Beltran landed a few combos and fluries in the fight and pressed Barry against the cage a couple minutes but over all got whooped. Barry's kicks were brutal. He let him off the hook a few times. I think he was wanting that single punch or kick KO but that last minute of the 3rd round was brutal...Oh and lolz at Rogan's comment about Barry getting the mount...."Pat Barry in full mount?????......No way" lolz


----------

